# custom led round fog lights how to DIY



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Thats a tight pattern..stocks just blast light everywhere


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Thats a tight pattern..stocks just blast light everywhere


Yes it is .
New led technology with flat cutoff


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice write up, this needs a sticky I think. Good job op


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

****, come do mine! I want! ?


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Very Nice Man, Looks great, ive been wondering if they would fit, thanks for the R&D work!


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

trevor_geiger said:


> Very nice write up, this needs a sticky I think. Good job op


Thanks


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> ****, come do mine! I want! ?
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


 I can do it for you if you want just send me your factory fogs


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

LS6rally said:


> Very Nice Man, Looks great, ive been wondering if they would fit, thanks for the R&D work!


No problem if you have any questions i would be happy to assist you


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

velasquezjvp said:


> 4) remove the three screws that are located in the back of the led fog lights and using a little bit of white out or ink and put a little bit and put them outside the holes and now you can mount the fogs into the factory housing , now you can remove the fog light and you see paing in the housing and drill the three holes using a 1/4 drill bit


dont understand the white out/ink?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> dont understand the white out/ink?


I take it, white out is used to mark the pilot for drilling 3 holes in the back of the stock housing?


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I take it, white out is used to mark the pilot for drilling 3 holes in the back of the stock housing?


Thats right.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

only new part is bulb?

stock housing, lens, bracket?


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

boraz said:


> only new part is bulb?
> 
> stock housing, lens, bracket?


New part is the led fog lights , the only part that you will reuse is the factory housing and bracket


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

why are they yellow?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

boraz said:


> why are they yellow?


They come in both a clear and yellow film option. I was hesitant about these because they don't list the cruze as directly compatible, but good to know they can be retro'd in! Cool project OP thanks!


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> They come in both a clear and yellow film option. I was hesitant about these because they don't list the cruze as directly compatible, but good to know they can be retro'd in! Cool project OP thanks!


Thanks and yes the yellow film is optional


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

velasquezjvp said:


> I can do it for you if you want just send me your factory fogs


Careful...I might take you up on that offer! ☺



Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

Go ahead and do it you won't be disappointed


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> why are they yellow?


Yellow reflects less in fog than white.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

velasquezjvp said:


> No problem if you have any questions i would be happy to assist you



What was the best price you could find on these? i've found $160, was hoping to find them for less, but that is a decent price.


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

LS6rally said:


> What was the best price you could find on these? i've found $160, was hoping to find them for less, but that is a decent price.


Just make sure they are the GM type 4" and the best price i found them was for $240 the link is on the post


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Chevrolet: Morimoto XB LED Fogs


----------



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

LS6rally said:


> Chevrolet: Morimoto XB LED Fogs


Yeah that's the right ones


----------

